# New Michigan Member



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

Welcome to the site and....Good Luck to you :thumbs_up


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:welcome: to AT Rick. Hope you have fun here.


----------



## Denfore (Mar 20, 2005)

*Howdy*

You won't find a better bunch of folks than right here. Very, very helpful and friendly. Welcome from a fellow Michigander.....


----------



## blue thunder (Jan 20, 2003)

Hey rick.Sounds like me.I was away from archery for about thirty years and then my sons got me back into it.Up till then I had never shot a wheel bow.Whole new game and a lot of fun.Good people here rick.Get right in there and have some fun.


----------



## SwietsRick (Dec 23, 2005)

Thank's to all who gave me a warm welcome........ Looking forward to meeting some people who shoot here in Michigan....
Thanks Again to All......
Rick


----------



## wheels3563 (Jun 25, 2004)

hey,swietrick,i see your from saline,im just down the road in manchester,use to live in saline years ago ,welcome to archerytalk,this is a great site


----------



## SwietsRick (Dec 23, 2005)

Thanks Mike and love it so far, do you ever go to Wilderness Archery in A2 to shoot on there range? 
Rick


----------



## wheels3563 (Jun 25, 2004)

wilderness archery closed down than reopend under a new owner,it is called 
4season archery (or something like that).iv not been there in a while,mostly go to adams archery or into jackson,there is a new archery range opening soon around stockbridge,if you look in the 3d part of archerytalk you will find more info about it.


----------



## SwietsRick (Dec 23, 2005)

Hopefully i'll be getting to the Range there in Ann Arbor a couple times a week.... have to site in my new Jennings Buckmaster LH bow and also practice with my old Browning RH........let me know and we can meet up somewhere for a short shoot...... I can use all the pointers I can get....... 
Rick


----------



## the natural (Oct 21, 2005)

*callin*

looks like i'll be callin when i need somethin from cabelas rick.


----------



## SwietsRick (Dec 23, 2005)

No problem R.J. just give a shout only 18 miles away....
Rick:thumbs_up


----------



## Elk Chaser (Dec 9, 2005)

*Welcome*

Welcome What are you shooting


----------



## SwietsRick (Dec 23, 2005)

Well Bill:
After 20 years as a RH I now shoot a G2 Buckmaster LH; but still have my Browning Maxim RH, until I'm sure which handed I do best? Then plan on a new Hoyt........ Don't want to sink alot in a bow till I see which gives the best and most comfortable patterns.
Rick


----------



## wheels3563 (Jun 25, 2004)

hey swietsrick,have ya shot any at pine grove bate shop in clinton?,i was there this weekend haveing him look over my bow,he is small but has nice indoor range,if ya want to shoot some time let me know.


----------



## SwietsRick (Dec 23, 2005)

Mike, haven't had a chance as of yet. Just went to range (A2) to site in the new LH bow and works great, got my first Robin Hood. apparently should have been shooting Left for all these yeats. Where is the range Located?


----------



## RobbyMi (Jan 6, 2005)

Welcome ,

Mason,Mi here


----------



## wheels3563 (Jun 25, 2004)

its on us-12,if you are comeing from saline its on the right side,just before you get into clinton,its not a very big place,he is a archery dealer(pse,ar,browning) and has a bait shop to,he says he has 18 shooters shooting league,s on wednesday nights.


----------



## SwietsRick (Dec 23, 2005)

Thanks Robbi..........


----------



## SwietsRick (Dec 23, 2005)

Thanks Mike, know right where your talking about. Have you ever been to the one in Tecumseh?


----------



## CMR (Jan 13, 2006)

Welcome fellow Michigander!!!

I recently have joined this site and everyone on here is very helpfull.

I live down the street (Mich Ave)...over in Ypsilanti.


----------



## wheels3563 (Jun 25, 2004)

rick did not know there was anything in tecumseh,where at?


----------



## wheels3563 (Jun 25, 2004)

hey cmr,don,t i know you from a couple of other forum,s    ,i have not posted to much on the others lately,iv been hanging around here,this is the best place for archery.good luck on your new bow,if ya want to do some shooting give me a shout.oh ya if ya are haveing proublems finding the right arrow for your bow ,i have a arrow program on my computer,it will find ya the right shaft to use.


----------



## SwietsRick (Dec 23, 2005)

Nope, only forum I belong too. Always go with the BEST.LOL Tecumseh is a private club with outdoor tree stands, 3-d and small indoor range..


----------

